# injections - Can anyone tell me definitively



## scooter1

Can anyone tell me definitively what cpt code is for the CMC joint injection ? I have been using 20600. One of my doctors is stating 20605. And if you have a source for the information, that you could share with me, it would be wonderful. Thank you

" 0.5cc Lidocaine and 20 mg Kenalog were injected into the left CMC Joint "
Dx is CMC/ST arthritis of the left thumb


----------



## scooter1

It is 20600.  Found my own answer in this article . . . . .



•	
First Carpometacarpal Joint Injection â€“ Technique and Tips
in 1st Carpometacarpal Joint, Procedures, Upper Extremity - procedures / by Christopher Faubel, MD / on October 30, 2010 at 10:32 pm / 

Download article as PDF 
By Chris Faubel, MD â€“

Steroid injection of 1st CMC joint. Needle at about a 45-degree angle. Distract the thumb to open the joint space.
Indications
•	First carpometacarpal (CMC) joint painful osteoarthritis 
o	ICD-9 codes: 
	715.14 â€œosteoarthrosis, localized, primary, handâ€�
	719.44 â€œpain in joint, handâ€�
o	ICD-10 codes: 
	M18.0 â€œprimary arthrosis of first carpometacarpal joint, bilateralâ€œ
	M18.1 â€œprimary arthrosis of first carpometacarpal joint, unilateralâ€œ
	M25.54 â€œpain in a joint, handâ€�
CPT code: 20600 â€œArthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection; small joint or bursa (eg, fingers, toes)â€�


----------



## acf7575

scooter1 said:


> It is 20600.  Found my own answer in this article . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> •
> First Carpometacarpal Joint Injection â€“ Technique and Tips
> in 1st Carpometacarpal Joint, Procedures, Upper Extremity - procedures / by Christopher Faubel, MD / on October 30, 2010 at 10:32 pm /
> 
> Download article as PDF
> By Chris Faubel, MD â€“
> 
> Steroid injection of 1st CMC joint. Needle at about a 45-degree angle. Distract the thumb to open the joint space.
> Indications
> •	First carpometacarpal (CMC) joint painful osteoarthritis
> o	ICD-9 codes:
> 	715.14 â€œosteoarthrosis, localized, primary, handâ€�
> 	719.44 â€œpain in joint, handâ€�
> o	ICD-10 codes:
> 	M18.0 â€œprimary arthrosis of first carpometacarpal joint, bilateralâ€œ
> 	M18.1 â€œprimary arthrosis of first carpometacarpal joint, unilateralâ€œ
> 	M25.54 â€œpain in a joint, handâ€�
> CPT code: 20600 â€œArthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection; small joint or bursa (eg, fingers, toes)â€�



The above is from:  http://thepainsource.com/first-carpometacarpal-joint-injection-technique-and-tips/


----------



## MI_CODER

I'd also just like to add:

CPT Assistant, August 2017 Page: 10 Category: Frequently Asked Questions

Surgery: Musculoskeletal System

Question: 

When a physician performs a right first carpometacarpal joint injection without ultrasound guidance, is it appropriate to report code 20605 for an intermediate joint injection (eg, wrist), or is it appropriate to report code 20600 for a small joint injection?

Answer: 

The carpometacarpal joint is considered a small joint, therefore, it is appropriate to report code 20600, Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection, small joint or bursa (eg, fingers, toes); without ultrasound guidance, for this procedure.


----------

